# CHP by canoe part #4.. 6-01-07



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

To start off the wind was a bit stronger than I liked but we decided to give it a shot. The bite was off and we only landed a total of maybe 30 fish...I got 2 small stripers on a 2.5" white fin"S" and 2 small sandsharks 4 keeper flounder and 4 TB flounder and 1 skate...Dave got a large sandshark and 4 keeper flounder and many TB flounder...He lost 2 keeper flounder at the side of the canoe and one of them broke his line...This fish looked to be 23" to 25" .. Bait was shad and gulp for the sharks and flatties.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*You guys are .....*

well, lets just say...hella fishermen. Any pointers as to what kind of gear I need to target flounders when I come down there?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

congrats


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

e-mag said:


> congrats


:--| 

The gauntlet has been thrown!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom, either become a guide (for $$$) or start your own fishing show


----------

